# Andrea Ballschuh mit prallem Dekollete 1x



## Bond (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## Lorbaz (31 Mai 2014)

Klasse Vielen Dank für Andrea


----------



## vivodus (31 Mai 2014)

Schön und etwas bitchy.


----------



## Erlkönig (31 Mai 2014)

Warum so nicht mal bei Volle Kanne ?


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 Mai 2014)

Wow .Andrea hat einen sehr himmlisches Dekolete.


----------



## Geniesser (31 Mai 2014)

nett nett nett


----------



## Ludger77 (31 Mai 2014)

Großartig!

Danke für Frau Ballschuh!


----------



## ridi01 (31 Mai 2014)

Sieht ja Hammermäßig aus :O


----------



## harrymudd (31 Mai 2014)

:thx: für Andrea


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2014)

Schönes Bild :thx: dir


----------



## looser24 (31 Mai 2014)

Die dinger kann sie gerne öfter zeigen


----------



## cc363 (31 Mai 2014)

Ganz schön sexy, die kleine Andrea......................


----------



## vdsbulli (31 Mai 2014)

Sexy... Passt alles zusammen !


----------



## Menter (31 Mai 2014)

Danke für die schöne Andrea Ballschuh


----------



## sig681 (31 Mai 2014)

Sehr sexy die Andrea, danke


----------



## stuftuf (31 Mai 2014)

klasse Bild!

:thx:


----------



## Manu123477 (31 Mai 2014)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Warum so nicht mal bei Volle Kanne ?



Weil dann die Gäste und die Regieseurin zu abgelenkt sind 
Ich übrigens auch


----------



## Manu123477 (31 Mai 2014)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Wow .Andrea hat einen sehr himmlisches Dekolete.



100% da kann Frau(ich) neidisch werden


----------



## stürmerstar (1 Juni 2014)

danke!!! Die Dame ist einfach der Hammer!!!:thx:

super dekolette!


----------



## Zeus40 (2 Juni 2014)

Äußerst sehenswert! :thumbup:

:thx: dafür!


----------



## Sarafin (2 Juni 2014)

Klasse Vielen Dank für Andrea:thumbup:


----------



## holgert (2 Juni 2014)

klasse bild mehr solche


----------



## Xopa (2 Juni 2014)

Bei diesem Bild fällt mir nur eines ein..... kuscheln!


----------



## tiptop124 (2 Juni 2014)

Eine der schönsten im Lande!

Vielen Dank für das hervorragende Bild!


----------



## peterposen69 (2 Juni 2014)

top foto! danke


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Juni 2014)

Seh kein Bild...


----------



## sundaymorning (9 Juni 2014)

:thumbup: Wahnsiin, tolles Bild.


----------



## MrMyjagi (9 Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## lulu12 (9 Juni 2014)

vielen dan, tolles Bild


Bond schrieb:


>


----------



## Manu123477 (10 Juni 2014)

Xopa schrieb:


> Bei diesem Bild fällt mir nur eines ein..... kuscheln!



würde ich auch gerne mit Ihr, aber leider steht sie nicht auf Frauen


----------



## willi hennigfeld (10 Juni 2014)

Jetzt den Pulli langsam von den Schultern ziehen und ihre geilen Hupen ins Freie entlassen...


----------



## wolf1958 (10 Juni 2014)

Hat sie da ihren Pullover mit eingepackt?


----------



## Manu123477 (10 Juni 2014)

wolf1958 schrieb:


> Hat sie da ihren Pullover mit eingepackt?



Nein, sie ist wirklich so gut "gebaut" und vorallem unheimlich nett und sehr natürlich! Hatte schon mehrfach das persöhnliche Vergnügen mit Ihr zu tun zu haben. Leider bis jetzt nur auf beruflicher Ebene.


----------



## Smileface (10 Juni 2014)

Eine schöne Frau wie Ich finde, ein schönes Dekollete.:thx::thx:


----------



## cyruss (10 Juni 2014)

Bond schrieb:


>



Tolle frau mit toller Figur Danke


----------



## little_people (11 Juni 2014)

bitte noch mehr und vielleicht noch freizügiger


----------



## Manu123477 (11 Juni 2014)

little_people schrieb:


> bitte noch mehr und vielleicht noch freizügiger



Ich glaube nicht das sie sich noch freizügiger zeigt. Sie hatte ja schon Anfragen vom Hasen. Aber sie hat ja auch schon öffentlich verneint. Schade aber auch so eine Augenweide!


----------



## riebel (12 Juni 2014)

eine Traumfrau


----------



## effendy (13 Juni 2014)

Hammer Frau:thx:


----------



## Drecksack (13 Juni 2014)

Sehr hübsch, danke


----------



## hitcher65 (17 Juni 2014)

tolles Bild :thx:


----------



## path (23 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön aber ich finde das die Brille sie viel älter aussehen lässt.


----------



## pbolasz (24 Okt. 2014)

danke Andrea


----------



## DerMaxel (4 Jan. 2015)

Nett. Danke.


----------



## kimba (4 Jan. 2015)

Gut gefülltes Dekollete, sieht zum Anbeissen aus und die Brille passt ihr hervorragend.


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2015)

Hammermäßig. Danke schön.


----------



## estorin (4 Jan. 2015)

na das nenne ich Argumente


----------



## samufater (4 Jan. 2015)

Klasse Vielen Dank für Andrea


----------



## Roginho (25 Jan. 2015)

sehensewert


----------



## npolyx (22 Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## solo (23 Okt. 2015)

eine tolle frau!!!!!!


----------



## king2805 (23 Okt. 2015)

ich danke dir für dieses bild


----------



## Amateur2 (17 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup: Ein Traum! :thx:


----------



## nachhilfeschueler83 (25 Apr. 2016)

Danke für das nette Bild!!!


----------



## wernersen (31 Aug. 2016)

ein sehr schönes foto von ihr


----------



## posemuckel (25 Apr. 2021)

:WOW: Klasse !!! :WOW:


----------



## taurus79 (26 Apr. 2021)

Vielen Dank!
:thumbup:


----------



## samufater (6 Mai 2021)

Sehr schön. Danke.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Sie ist einfach eine Wunderschöne Frau


----------



## Tiptop (18 Juli 2022)

Meine langjährige Nr.1, weil einfach das Gesamtpaket 100% stmmt.


----------



## PerSoeldern (25 Juli 2022)

ohhhh jaaaaaa


----------



## Makak (25 Juli 2022)

1A


----------

